# DRIFTWOOD, and a lot of it for The Rainforest Exhibit!



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

If you haven't heard yet, I am building a HUGE vivarium called The Rainforest Exhibit!

I have acquired a bunch of sponsors, including, Custom Aquariums as they have built the LARGEST Amphibious Aquarium they have ever built! We also have MistKing, http://www.bromeliad.com 
Vivarium Works, DUNAUSA, Tropica, and more! We have also partnered with one of the most dedicated charities that focus on saving Rainforests, called Rainforest Trust.

We just went down to the Alabama and Tennessee border to meet one of our sponsors, the Etsy Store:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LifeIsBeautifullUniq

Owner, Amy Chambers, had been helping me for months to pick out pieces that I would want for The Rainforest Exhibit, from her inventory.
Not only did she bring the pieces we talked about, but she brought about 20 other pieces on top of those!!!

Basically she filled my car with driftwood and we are thrilled and appreciative for all of her help and efforts.

The ISSUES is, there are so many cool pieces...I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TO USE AND WHAT TO LEAVE OUT!!!
The actual enclosure is 5 feet tall by 5 feet long by 4 feet deep without the stand and canopy! With the stand and canopy it stands at 8 feet 4 inches...it is HUGE!!!

In an upcoming vlog, I go through ALMOST every piece and maybe you can help me decide.
The Rainforest Exhibit YouTube Vlog Channel is:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtn...HuClgb5HVUaAAQ

Here are some pics of SOME of the pieces in the BLANK exhibit (using boxes and accessories to get an idea of the layers...just playing), along with a bunch of Faux Rocks from our other sponsor, Vivarium Works (more about them later). Also a pic of The Rainforest Exhibit after it was uncrated and placed on it's stand (what an ordeal that was)!

MAG
http://http://www.therainforestexhibit.com
http://www.punkyourchucks.com


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

That's a nice haul. Plenty of material to work with. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

varanoid said:


> That's a nice haul. Plenty of material to work with. Keep the updates coming.


Thanks...I will do my best!!!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Here are some more pics for your viewing entertainment! Seriously, just messing with ideas, layouts, etc. I am procrastinating since I know I need to carve the foam and that is a CHORE!
Nevertheless...I have to get to it!

Notice the carbonated water 12 ounce can to get an idea how BIG this "THING" is...it is BIG! But it is awesome for sure!

Also, a couple pics of my bromeliad grow tent. ALL the bromeliads were provided by my awesome partners, http://www.bromeliad.com
There are 2 Phalaenopsis orchids in there and one Ficus Tree, which ALL are doing WONDERFUL!!! The Phalaenopsis Orchids are living in an average of 73 degree temps and between 55 to 99 percent humidity and bloomin over and over again!
I prepped them by filling/drenching them with pure RO Water, letting them sit for 5 to 10 minutes and then draining them out. Done this for over 1 year. Only put these in the grow tent about six weeks ago when I received the bromeliads...everyone is doing great!!! Trust me, partner or no partner, you can get some beautiful...STUNNING bromeliads for Bromeliad.com and ask for Alex!!! Tell Alex, MAG said Hi!!!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Started carving more of the high density foam that we received from DUNAUSA.
I must admit that there is a lot of dust created from it, but I believe the benefits will outweigh the extra work involved. Structurally, it cannot be beat!
I am 6'2" and weigh 250lbs and I can sit on this stuff like it is a rock! Once I carve away some of the unnecessary parts, it becomes lighter. It is heavier than styrofoam for sure.

Anyway, I have a long way to go, a lot of detail to carve and Dremel. 

Here are pictures of some of the driftwood and fake rocks that I placed just to mess around a bit.

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That's an ambitious project! I'm eager to see how you're going to be using your Vivarium Works materials. Your growout setups look really cool, too. How do you feel about your investment in a grow tent?


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Woodswalker said:


> That's an ambitious project! I'm eager to see how you're going to be using your Vivarium Works materials. Your growout setups look really cool, too. How do you feel about your investment in a grow tent?


Thanks for your comment!

Yes, it's a lot bigger than I expected, but I have been getting some amazing help. The hardest part has been design and carving the foam, I actually have a tent IN the garage, wrapped in plastic to keep the dust to a minimum (the plastic was after the first time I carved and the dust went everywhere. It is under control now).

The grow tent! So glad you asked this! That has been the best investment out of the actual money I have spent, outside the sponsored products. It is sturdy, it actually holds water in the extra fabric tray at the bottom. The sphagnum moss under the plants has been turning green, coming to life. Several of the bromeliads have pups coming in, which was not expected.
My only regret is I should have bought a bigger one, to stand in.
When I start removing the plants, I still will probably use it to grow moss, or use it for new plants. I was going to buy an indoor greenhouse, but I am SO HAPPY I didn't. If you can, go get one of these things! I have the fogger in it and LED light strips. I know that this will be one of the best investments I have made.

Here is the link to the one I bought on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RW2V2HO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Just wondering after watching the vid of the foam unboxing would a sabertooth carbide burr be good to carve with could save you a lot of time and they do them in different grits and for grinders down to dremels(I don't work for them I just like the look of the tool ) may be ideal, however they can be a bit pricy .


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

scrumpydc said:


> Just wondering after watching the vid of the foam unboxing would a sabertooth carbide burr be good to carve with could save you a lot of time and they do them in different grits and for grinders down to dremels(I don't work for them I just like the look of the tool ) may be ideal, however they can be a bit pricy .


Actually I bought Dremel 4000, and it is a piece of garbage. I have used it maybe 6 to 10 times and it runs for 2 minutes, I stop it for a second, and then I can't turn it back on. It did this to me yesterday. Let me try putting it on...hold on...nope, won't turn on.

Anyway, I will try to get another one, but if that breaks, I am done with Dremel.

I might just get a inline battery operated drill and use that instead.

BUT, when it did work, you are right, a Dremel type tool is the way to go. Just need to find a reliable one.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I've got three Dremel tools, and have not had problems with any of them. They were all purchased between 1999-2002, so maybe things have changed with their manufacturing since then. They should be able to run for longer than 2 minutes, so if you still have your receipt or warranty, you should see about an exchange or repair through the company. Until then, that's really annoying.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Woodswalker said:


> I've got three Dremel tools, and have not had problems with any of them. They were all purchased between 1999-2002, so maybe things have changed with their manufacturing since then. They should be able to run for longer than 2 minutes, so if you still have your receipt or warranty, you should see about an exchange or repair through the company. Until then, that's really annoying.


You are so right! We have an old orange one that we have used for the dog's nails (it is my wife's actually...I may have to confiscate it) for years...she has never asked for another one. 

But, as you said, these newer ones...shifty.

I have the box and everything, receipt (hmmm, not sure).
I'll figure something out. I need one for the rest of this project, NO DOUBT.

Thanks for your response  !


----------



## Hercrabit (Oct 6, 2016)

Try this one:
https://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/rotary-tools/flexible-shaft-grinder-and-carver-40432.html

Its a beast! I've used it for all types of shenanigans and it out performs Dremel.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Hercrabit said:


> Try this one:
> https://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/rotary-tools/flexible-shaft-grinder-and-carver-40432.html
> 
> Its a beast! I've used it for all types of shenanigans and it out performs Dremel.


Awesome, thanks for the link!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Carving, scraping, wire brushing, etc., working on the high density foam insert (one of them) for The Rainforest Exhibit!

Slowly getting there.

Here you can see the high density foam slowing turning into an eroded mud and rock wall.
The colors will be dark brown, dark gray, black, burnt umber, etc.
Black sand, gravel, and tree roots will stick out of these areas. In between that will be moss, ferns, marcgravia, and other tropical plants.

I will leave that there for now!

I am actually seeing through the piles of thoughts, plans, sketches, drawings (more trashed then implemented), and can now see tangible results. Still a LONG WAY TO GO!!! Little by little. 
THANK YOU, DUNAUSA!!! @

Also, thank you, to Scott Allen at 
Vivarium Works for the faux rocks!!! Thank you to Amy Chambers at
https://www.etsy.com/shop/LifeIsBeautifullUniq 
for the driftwood...I needed it!

Please check out our Vlog and Subscribe:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtnSqKjNlHuClgb5HVUaAAQ

Also, check out our website:
www.therainforestexhibit.com


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Cool texturing  


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

wow those textures though, looks amazing


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

ruairidh_ said:


> Cool texturing
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Right? This is from the wire brush. I was not expecting texture like that, but it is very cool!
I will video the process and then post it in an upcoming vlog.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

scrumpydc said:


> wow those textures though, looks amazing


As I mentioned below, this is from the heavy wire brush.

I am testing either slurry coating (concrete and tint) it or just painting and then sealing it.

Haven't made up my mind yet.

What do you think?


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

TheRainforestExhibit said:


> As I mentioned below, this is from the heavy wire brush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you able to test both on leftover foam see what works best and upload to your channel ? I would be interested in that as I will have to pick which one when I start making backgrounds for my build lol

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

scrumpydc said:


> Are you able to test both on leftover foam see what works best and upload to your channel ? I would be interested in that as I will have to pick which one when I start making backgrounds for my build lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I actually did do that...painting anyway.

I painted it with a black matte paint and primer. Then used only a brush and an acrylic mix.

I will post pics.

What I will do, once I get all my stuff carved, I will make a video and do what you suggested.

I know our channel is small, but since this was your idea (to make a video showing the separate processes to see which one work s best, i can give you a shout out...just let me know.

To let you know so far what I found...
using just a paint brush, I probably would have needed a few coats. I could scrape a bit off to show the foam.

The spray paint primer and paint, I couldn't easily scrape it.

So IF I go this route I will either use the spray paint AND primer, and then either my airbrush or hand paint the detail (brushes/toothbrush for specks).
This I already planned to film. I am making all my rocks volcanic black, like in some areas of Costa Rica.
I will also use real rocks. 

Here are some pics of the foam sprayed with a paint primer (matte Black) and then hit with some acrylic brown on a sponge.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

That looks nice and painting may be the route I go looking at that if I may make one suggestion I would give highlights to the very tips to make it pop I only know this from painting minis (I know nerd lol) but the technique should be the same just on a larger scale I've put a pic of one of my minis so you can see what I mean. Hope this helps looking forward to the next video









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

scrumpydc said:


> That looks nice and painting may be the route I go looking at that if I may make one suggestion I would give highlights to the very tips to make it pop I only know this from painting minis (I know nerd lol) but the technique should be the same just on a larger scale I've put a pic of one of my minis so you can see what I mean. Hope this helps looking forward to the next video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response...

This is just a scrap piece of foam that I wanted to see how the spray paint would stand up, so I wasn't doing detail on it.

I've already painted half of the faux rocks I have and will be showing that in an upcoming vlog.

Thanks for the advice, though, I truly appreciate it. I did highlight many of the rocks (as you said it makes them pop)...like I said, this foam was just to see how spray paint held up on it.

I may actually just use the crete slurry mix on the ancient ruins, and just paint and detail the mud/rockwall. Many of my faux rocks will be put on tis foam insert. I will make sure to video and take pics to post.

Side note: my son was into Warhammer for years, especially in NYC, when he was younger, so I would take him there once a week or so. I have seen a lot of these mini sculpts...your minis are probably the best I have seen, in painting and detail! WOW...you're amazing!!!!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Started working on the plumbing for the inside of The Rainforest Exhibit.
It was a bit hard, since the sump inlet plumbing had to be created from 2 bulkheads inside the exhibit but I worked it out. Also made a 'L" shaped drain tube for under the false bottom. Originally I was going to wrap it it a foam pad, but decided this raised it too far off the floor and removed it.

I saw this article on how to make PVC look like wood. I made the waterfall inlet PVC Tube look like wood. No one is really going to see it since it is in the back, but if they do look, it will be interesting to see their reactions.

Finishing the draining top/sides around the false bottom using clay balls, drain tiles, and weed cloth. Once this is 100% finished and tested, I will begin the outside/under tank plumbing, plumbing the Seamless Sump Filter (from Custom Aquariums), Mistking Advanced Misting System, ultrasonic humidifier for fog, UV Sterilizer, etc.

Here are some pics of the plumbing for the inside of The Rainforest Exhibit, the sump filter, false bottom drainage tube, and the waterfall inlet PVC tube. 

I hope you all can subscribe to out YouTube Vlog Channel 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtnSqKjNlHuClgb5HVUaAAQ?view_as=subscriber

Also check out our website and blog:
http://www.therainforestexhibit.com


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Wow...it has been a crazy couple of weeks! I wanted to post more, but I have been so swamped...my apologies.

I decided NOT to use hydraulic cement, for several reasons.
I did feel more comfortable using cement, since it is really what I was trained with, but with so many people having used Drylok instead of cement, I looked into it a bit deeper.

So I bought some and played with it in my Custom Aquariums 75 Gallon Vivarium. It really is pretty cool! To me it felt like a store bought crete slurry!

Tinted it and, yeah, I like it a lot!

I will definitely have to paint it, of course. I will put that in a vlog along with when I painted my Vivarium Works rocks.

Here are pics. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## andrewdingemans (Jan 15, 2019)

Glad to see you experimented too. Looks like you tinted brownish black? Assume you started with the grey drylok also? I quite liked the way everything came out with it too; texture, dry time, low-ish smell. Can't wait to see progress!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

andrewdingemans said:


> Glad to see you experimented too. Looks like you tinted brownish black? Assume you started with the grey drylok also? I quite liked the way everything came out with it too; texture, dry time, low-ish smell. Can't wait to see progress!


 Actually the only Drylok I could get was White. I didn't see any other options at Lowe's. I mixed that color, although I actually wanted black gray .

Nevertheless, I will be painting the rocks part like a black lava rock (Costa Rica).

On any surface that I want to look like mud/clay, I will make it a more reddish brown/black. The ruins will be a mix of light and dark gray, with black crack lines.

Thoughts?


----------



## andrewdingemans (Jan 15, 2019)

I am not much of an artist, but the color mixes sound about right. I assume the white will allow you to get more vibrant color changes. I found the grey a bit more challenging and it took alot more paint to tint it the color I wanted. From what i've found, start with the darker colors and move to light, as Scrumpy mentioned.
Use a drier brush to highlight areas with lighter colors once you know where your light source will be.
My one regret is not carving more detail. The drylok did a good job at keeping fine detail where I wanted it to, but can fill in small areas/holes if needed.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

andrewdingemans said:


> I am not much of an artist, but the color mixes sound about right. I assume the white will allow you to get more vibrant color changes. I found the grey a bit more challenging and it took alot more paint to tint it the color I wanted. From what i've found, start with the darker colors and move to light, as Scrumpy mentioned.
> Use a drier brush to highlight areas with lighter colors once you know where your light source will be.
> My one regret is not carving more detail. The drylok did a good job at keeping fine detail where I wanted it to, but can fill in small areas/holes if needed.


We use to paint rocks in all of the zoo/botanical garden exhibits I worked on, so that isn't a big issue. We used a lot of "washes" per say, and the pump water sprayers, hand bottles. These are obviously way to big for vivarium work. HOWEVER, I am using small water spray bottles. I will post a vlog when I do my "Painting Vivarium Works Faux Rocks" Video.
I use bottles, eye droppers, toothbrushes, etc.

That should be within the next 6 weeks. I already filmed most of the smaller rocks being painted over a month ago.

The high density foam from DUNAUSA keeps its detail when you use a wire brush, chisel, scraper. Although the large center rock planter I made, looks a bit whimsical, I am not using it in the main exhibit.

I will post pics soon.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Almost forgot to add, I am buying an Reverse Osmosis System this week.
I looked at a ton of them, but the best reviewed setup seems to be 
the APEC Top Tier 5-Stage RO System.

If anyone knows a better system for $190 to $220, please let me know.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I was going to say The Filter Guys but apparently they went out of business in 2017


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

VicSkimmr said:


> I was going to say The Filter Guys but apparently they went out of business in 2017


It's the thought that counts!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Well, I pulled the trigger on buying an RO System!

I have been reviewing several systems and I decided to go with the 
APEC Top Tier 5-Stage Ultra Safe Reverse Osmosis Drinking Water Filter System
50 Gallons per Day, which is more than I will ever need.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0ZGOZM/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I plan to store several gallons per day. I have several containers to use now (washed and safe for 6 months).

I will update this forum as the products arrive, since I also purchased fruit fly fabric cups, LED Lights, Clayballs, Springtail Cultures, etc.

A lot of things going on!!!!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi everyone! Quick update...

been working on the foam land area and ancient ruins. Decided to use Drylok instead of cement slurry. Very glad we did!

It is really terrific especially on this foam. Here are some pics...


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Worked on the Control Panel for The Rainforest Exhibit!

Used a square piece of black ABS Plastic. Drilled holes for wires and screws, also for the 2" risers.

Once all the holes were drilled I covered it with carbon fiber vinyl.
Cool results!

The top module is the MistKing Timer.
The two in the center are the Current Pro LED Control modules.
The tablet WILL be the USER Interface which will control the fog, ventilation, heater, sounds, streaming video cameras (hopefully), and info center (about flora and fauna).

I was going to have a tablet interface to control everything, but after seeing the MistKing and Current modules, they seemed very easy to use, and I liked the way they looked...so, done! 

Thoughts?!?


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

We are starting to pick up steam! 

We just installed the false bottom after running the plumbing for the sump filtration and drain system.

After building the false bottom and stand for the hardscape out of DUNAGroup/DUNAUSA U200 (drilled large drain holes, glued legs on the flat U200, zip tied and glued fiberglass mesh around sides of stand/false bottom), we soaked the clayballs (50L bag purchased from Josh's Frogs. We also had 2 lb bags from Custom Aquarium, but we did not want to open many of them to save for another time or backup) and poured them around the false bottom stand.

We then installed a plastic tile system to raise the hardscape around 1/4" to 3/8", to allow for drainage underneath these heavy items for uniform draining across the base. 

The small square hole cut (4" square approx.) covers the sight hole for the drainage system underneath the main land area. We will glue a rock (shown) or small driftwood to the cover, to use as a handle to lift the small cover, in case we need to see underneath, or assist in drainage. We have a drain tube that we made from 1/2" PVC ("L" shape with holes drilled and slots, cemented together and placed directly on the bottom. There will be a dedicated Wet/Dry Vac connected to the plumbing out of this drain PVC, so we just hit a switch or put it on a timer, to drain this section of any substantial amount of water.

The next step is the weed barrier fabric that we have cut for this area. Once that is done, we can start installing the faux rock and mud wall, the faux ancient ruin waterfall and plumbing, the shallow stream and plumbing, the front aquarium/paludarium shoreline.

Our vlog channel will have one ot two more supply vids being downloaded next, and then we will go into the build vlog.
We are getting closer to adding substrates with our in-house ABG Mix(we may have a giveaway for some of it). Then plants, water, flora and fauna, as well as the fog, MistKing ADVANCED Misting System, more lighting, ventilation and heat, etc

Make sure to subscribe to our blog ( http://www.therainforestexhibit.com ) and check out our vlog ( https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtnSqKjNlHuClgb5HVUaAAQ ) to keep up to date with our build and any giveaways we hold!


----------



## andrewdingemans (Jan 15, 2019)

about time you got us an update! Been looking forward to it and holding out for the build vlogs, testing my patience LOL.

In terms of that control panel, I have always had the wish of doing similar however I always find myself running out of room for it, or it's way too accessible for our cats. What UI are you going to use on the tablet?


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Worked on a bunch of the larger rocks that we received from Scott Allen from Vivarium Works. They came out awesome!

We are only a couple weeks away from adding all the hardscape!!!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Getting closer to all the main hardscape being installed!

Just put the faux ruins in to make sure they fit, and the contrasts look good.

I like it so far!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

More faux rocks/mudwall being put in and sized, checking contrasts.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Attaching the Fernwood from www.fernwoodnz.com and www.acadiansupply.com !

Placing faux rocks, driftwood, no sleep...oh well, it is a lot of fun!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Just posted a New Vlog on our YouTube Channel!
We unbox some of the supplies we received from Acadian Supply. They provide sustainable fernwood, sphagnum moss, orchid bark from New Zealand!

https://youtu.be/mTGF5BeDyxU


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Started applying the Fernwood Panels from our supplier and sponsor Acadian Supply, LLC, These are created using only sustainable methods by the company http://www.fernnwoodnz.com
We are getting very close to adding "OUR" ABG Mix, running the streams and waterfalls, heaters and ventilation, flora and fauna!!! SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Milestone!!! Just tested the Waterfall and the Stream! Both of these pour into a river/shoreline paludarium. I can admit NOW something stupid I did that I do not recommend and I will never do again:
I built the waterfall and stream, sealed it, plumbed it, attached everything even some hardscape WITHOUT testing it first! I am thrilled to say, it works as expected with no leaks. I did pour a cup of water in it when I was carving it, but that was risky.
I have learned my lesson, even though it worked like expected, but the fear the night before snapped me into the realization to LIMIT RISK if there is no need for it. I believe IN risk, but it isn't always necessary.

Here is the video of the test...

https://www.facebook.com/therainforestexhibit/videos/2586843434719981/?modal=suggested_action&notif_id=1555319127511235&notif_t=page_user_activity

Also, here is a picture of the faux ruins and rocks that were installed into the River/Shorline Paludarium portion.


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

Very nice work on the reliefs. I have always had trouble working with foam to make complicated setups.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

I started to speed up my forward motion to get The Rainforest Exhibit built sooner than later! So I mixed up my sustainable ABG MIX made with New Zealand products from Acadian Supply LLC, FernwoodNZ, BesGrow, Qrchiata.
Also added Springtails from Josh's Frogs.

After I fixed some egress issues, I started to attach some of my bromeliads from www.bromeliad.com to the Driftwood provided by Etsy Store, www.etsy.com/LifeIsBeautifullUniq
Many of these stores/companies provided their products for our exhibit, and we are tremendously thankful!

Here are some pics of The Rainforest Exhibit as of 4/26/2019...


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

There’s a lot of moss on those mounts.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

DPfarr said:


> There’s a lot of moss on those mounts.


Yes...I know. 

Been working on this with the doors removed, so the humidity was very low.

When I finish what I am doing, I am removing most of it.

Thanks for your input


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I am definitely happy to watch your display establish and grow in.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

DPfarr said:


> I am definitely happy to watch your display establish and grow in.


Thank you!!!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Just received some cool news today...
www.tropica.com just confirmed that they will start shipping out all of the aquatic plants that they are giving us for The Rainforest Exhibit!
We had discussed how we want to use their moss on the driftwood, fax ruins, rock/mudwalls, etc. so they are sending us enough to use it in and out of the water!

They are also sending us many aquatic plants for the aquarium section of our paludarium (I hope what I wrote makes sense).

I will post pics as soon as all the plants arrive!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

ALMOST DONE!!!

Just added fish...
Serpae Tetra x 3
Rosy Tetra x 3
Albino Cory Catfish x 1

Frogs coming SOON!!!!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Quick Video overview, more detailed shots to come...

https://www.facebook.com/therainforestexhibit/videos/428104917971567/?modal=admin_todo_tour


----------



## bradley1029 (May 18, 2019)

This project is so damn awesome! Looks amazing so far man.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Here are a few more pictures of The Rainforest Exhibit!

On the 5th picture, if you look closely, you will see a Faux Ancient Artifact Jewel and Jade Skull! This can ONLY be seen if you are standing in a certain spot and ONLY through a mirror that is installed in The Rainforest Exhibit!
It cannot be seen UNLESS looking through the mirror! Just some fun (hidden objects, hidden meaning artwork, etc.) that I like to add to all my vivariums, artwork, etc.

We have a lot more pics and videos coming your way...
I need all my friends to help spread the word about our YouTube Vlog, subscribe, and hit the Bell icon when you're there! 

@customaquariums @junglehobbies @rainforesttrust @tropicaaquariumplants
@valiantentertainment @dunausa @tedsfishroom @corafoam_hdusigns
#customaquariums #vivariums #mistking #rainforesttrust #tropica#dunausa #vivariumworks #paludarium #poisondartfrogs#valiantentertainment #dendrobatids 
#tedsfishroom @solidgoldaquatics 


#lifeisbeautifulluniqdriftwood
and 
Etsy https://etsy.me/2El9dA0
https://www.etsy.com/shop/LifeIsBeautifullUniq

Our Vlog Channel...
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtnSqKjNlHuClgb5HVUaAAQ


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

This is a very attractive enclosure. I'm happy that so many things worked well, when such a huge build required such attention to detail.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Kinstrome said:


> This is a very attractive enclosure. I'm happy that so many things worked well, when such a huge build required such attention to detail.


Thank you!

It has not been without mishaps and issues...I would be lying if I gave that impression.

A couple of fish have died. I am working on that issue.

I have had a waterfall leak, which I have fixed.

Lighting is an issue, but I have taken on a new sponsor, Current LED...so that is being addressed.

I have not added any frogs yet, which I am sure will add some issues that I have not considered.

The YouTube Channel is growing slower than I considered, but that will change shortly thanks to some networking.

Other than these, it has gone as planned, which has been very satisfying!

I really appreciate your feedback, Kinstrome!!!


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

By the way, I when I was looking at your photographs the other day, I couldn't find the items you mentioned in the 5th picture, but I did see what looked like a "jade skull" --- a very prettily adorned skull of perhaps a rodent --- in the 4th picture. Is that the picture you were referring to? I _think _I see some sort of jewel somewhere in that photo as well. I could be mistaken, though.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Kinstrome said:


> By the way, I when I was looking at your photographs the other day, I couldn't find the items you mentioned in the 5th picture, but I did see what looked like a "jade skull" --- a very prettily adorned skull of perhaps a rodent --- in the 4th picture. Is that the picture you were referring to? I _think _I see some sort of jewel somewhere in that photo as well. I could be mistaken, though.


I am so sorry! i answered this the other day and just realized I didn't Upload the pic...my apologies for making you wait.

Maybe this helps to find it. I will post pics of the head when i painted it, as soon as I find them. Things are a bit chaotic right now.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Kinstrome said:


> By the way, I when I was looking at your photographs the other day, I couldn't find the items you mentioned in the 5th picture, but I did see what looked like a "jade skull" --- a very prettily adorned skull of perhaps a rodent --- in the 4th picture. Is that the picture you were referring to? I _think _I see some sort of jewel somewhere in that photo as well. I could be mistaken, though.


I don't think my response is showing up...weird.

Anyway, here is the skull I painted. The actual skull was a modified DIY Toy Skull called "NumSkull" by Albright.


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

I have to admit, I had some doubts when I first saw this. "How does a vivarium get sponsorships, exactly?" But it has certainly come to look good. As someone working on a ~330 gallon terrarium and encountering all of the problems (which don't even involve animals, because there are none), I am really able to appreciate someone working on a 750 gallon terrarium --- more than twice the size --- that has to sustain plants, fish, and frogs all at once. That is rare commitment.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Kinstrome said:


> I have to admit, I had some doubts when I first saw this. "How does a vivarium get sponsorships, exactly?" But it has certainly come to look good. As someone working on a ~330 gallon terrarium and encountering all of the problems (which don't even involve animals, because there are none), I am really able to appreciate someone working on a 750 gallon terrarium --- more than twice the size --- that has to sustain plants, fish, and frogs all at once. That is rare commitment.


Thanks for the response,
I have to admit, if it weren't for my Custom Sneaker work, I probably wouldn't have received much of anything. I've done a lot of work for celebrities, so this kind of opened the door to this. 

Plus I have had experience building zoo exhibits, in fact my first zoo exhibit designer boss and friend, Scott C., is still building exhibits all over the world.
Even as a kid, I volunteered at zoos, museums, I even worked at a pet shop for FREE! When I was 14 or so, helped the owner build a Toucan enclosure, I kept my boa in his window for show.

One more thing, all big companies are run by people, and *most* people no matter how rich, famous, established, etc., like cool things and have the same excitement that we have when it comes to animals, themed enclosures, interesting projects, etc. So the sponsors, which none told me to say good things about their stuff, just that I would show their URL's. However, I made it clear at the beginning that every company I contacted was a company that I am a fan of! So I would have said nice things even if they gave me to way to the door. In fact if you watch one Vlog, I give a shoutout to Josh's Frogs. They said they "had to pass" on this project.
I LOVE Josh's Frogs and I still bought stuff after they told me no. Well, you get the point.
Here it is:
https://youtu.be/nAe3pdj2XSU

So, I am getting the frogs soon (from Instagram's FrogDaddy, I will make a vlog about him and his place), I hope you Subscribe to the Vlog, no pressure!

The size of this thing...yes, it was a bit daunting, especially since I have not built things like this since the late 90s/early 2000. But like anything, you break it down to smaller projects or tasks, then piece it together little by little. 

Thank you, Kinstrome, for your responses, I really appreciate it!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Kinstrome said:


> I have to admit, I had some doubts when I first saw this. "How does a vivarium get sponsorships, exactly?" But it has certainly come to look good. As someone working on a ~330 gallon terrarium and encountering all of the problems (which don't even involve animals, because there are none), I am really able to appreciate someone working on a 750 gallon terrarium --- more than twice the size --- that has to sustain plants, fish, and frogs all at once. That is rare commitment.


Ooops, forgot this, 

a 330 gallon enclosure is massive! So you know exactly what the deal is!
I will go check out your posts on this.  !!!


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

andrewdingemans said:


> about time you got us an update! Been looking forward to it and holding out for the build vlogs, testing my patience LOL.
> 
> In terms of that control panel, I have always had the wish of doing similar however I always find myself running out of room for it, or it's way too accessible for our cats. What UI are you going to use on the tablet?


Haha! Sorry about my delayed responses. I have been very busy painting sneakers and it has kept me from doing much else.

I had a "guy" building me a User Interface, but that fell through.

Still looking for someone trustworthy to build me one. If you know anyone, send them my way, please.


----------

